
Show HN: Timmy - a Pomodoro timer with a social twist (inspired by HN) - rubyron
https://timmytimer.com/
======
rubyron
OP here. Five days ago I got inspired by this post on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22806609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22806609)

and decided to build something for myself. Maybe others will like it. Very
early MVP, go easy please. :)

